# Cavs starting five



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

What do you guys think it will be? I like Luke Jackson, but I would be hard pressed to start him right away. I was thinking of moving LeBron over to the 3 and starting Wagner because of his impressive summer league play. So it would look something like:

PG- McInnis
SG- Wagner
SF- James
PF- ?
C- Z
6th- Jackson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I think Jackson should start but several things work against him:

1) Silas likes Newble's hustle and defense (who played a lot of last season with injuries).

2) Silas might not play the rookie right away (Silas has some old school in him).

Sasha is an unknown and will have to work his way up.

Wagner might not start but if he ever did, I won't say I'm shocked. He looks stronger, moves quick (I noticed he gets doubled in the lane now because he gets in at will), and goes to his left hand with ease (forget just going left, Juanny is even doing crossovers and hesistations to the left).


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Wagner's not going to start... they want him to be a PG, remember? If he's on the team at all, it will be as the backup PG. And I think he's going to be traded.

Luke Jackson may not start right away but if he doesn't, I think he'll earn the spot within a couple months.


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

Does anyone here think that there is ever a chance that bron will be a pg again?
Cos i would love the idea of a wagner and lebron backcourt, if wagner improves his defence he will be able to guard opposing pg's. Or is it that the cavs really do not want Lebron playing pg?
If Lebron does pg, and Luke does become a decent player then it would provide so much room for wags to operate in and let him do what he is good at, score.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As long as McInnis stays around, LeBron will not be the PG. If McInnis is lost one day and the Cavs don't have another PG in the wings, LeBron would have to be a PG by default.

If Wagner is traded, then that's that. But if he stays, he'll probably still play time at the 2. Because if Juanny is used as an exclusive 1, then you can't run the McInnis-Wagner-James, Ollie-Wagner-James combinations (with this new team, sub in Jackson or Sasha in there too). Despite the "PG" experiment, I think Wagner will be flipping back and forth between the 1 and 2. I really think this PG stuff is Silas wanting to play Wagner more and leave Ollie out more (because scoring is Wagner's thing, so trying to change him this drastically must have some motivation behind it).


----------



## Cavs Central (Jun 15, 2004)

Newble will start at sf...

Luke IS a hustle player too, he has been racking up the steals and assists in the summer league.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Dajuan Wagner is a ball-hog but he will be playing with LeBron James which will force him to share the ball or he will be shipped off. The Cavaliers also just acquired Eric Snow and now the PG position in Cleveland just got a lot more interesting. The Cavaliers starting line-up should look like this.

PG- Eric Snow
SG- LeBron James
SF- Ira Newble
PF- Tony Battie
C- Zyndrunas Ilgauskus


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Starting 5 will not include wagner... The power forward will probaly be either Center (battie and diop) 

From what i hear around this area is that Newble will once again start the season..... Which i was kinda hoping this Sasha could make an impact. I hate seeing Newble out there he has no offense of skills.....


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

even with the new deal i dont think the Cavs will make the Playoffs


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Outkast</b>!
> even with the new deal i dont think the Cavs will make the Playoffs


Well, they've addressed their two biggest weaknesses from last year.

1. Outside shooting; they were last in the league in 3pt%. Now they have Luke Jackson and Sasha Pavlovic.

2. Point guard play; they were weak at point guard all season. They had Kevin Ollie, who should be a 3rd stringer, and James and Wagner, who aren't really PGs. McInnis helped but they only had Ollie and Wagner to back him up, and they suck. Now they have two starting quality PGs.

They look like a much improved team.

Rebounding was one of their strengths... they were one of the top teams in the league. Losing Boozer will hurt that, but they were already one of the best. They should be able to make up for it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

PG- Eric Snow
SG- Luke Jackson
SF- LeBron James
PF- Drew Gooden
C- Zydrunas Ilgauskus


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

silas has already said that jeff mcinnis is gonna be the starter, NOT snow..he is the backup.


PG-Mcinnis/Snow
SG-Lebron/Wagner
SF-Jackson/Pavolic/Newble
PF-Gooden/Varejo/Diop/Hunter
C- Z/Diop/Hunter


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

pg - jeff
sg - lebron
sf- luke
pf - gooden
c - Z

im so happy with that starting lineup altho i think it could start off with lebron at sf and snow and jeff in the backourt with luke on the bench. If the players in the cavs live up to their potential this could be a very successful year for us.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spudd</b>!
> pg - jeff
> sg - lebron
> sf- luke
> ...


I agree with this. Snow is a tweener and is big enough to play some SG. He's a sam Cassell type of guard, imo. Of course his fg% was never around .500 but neither was Cassell. Hopefully in the right system he will finally get recognition. He really is a top 10 guard.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with this. Snow is a tweener and is big enough to play some SG. He's a sam Cassell type of guard, imo. Of course his fg% was never around .500 but neither was Cassell. Hopefully in the right system he will finally get recognition. He really is a top 10 guard.


Snow is in no way a tweener, he is a PG all the way. He can, however, guard 2's as he did in Philly. Don't be surprised to see this lineup a lot:

PG- Snow
SG- McInnis
SF- Lebron
PF- Gooden
C- Ilgauskus

I think the depth chart will be this:

PG- McInnis, Snow
SG- James, Wagner
SF- Jackson, Newble, Pavlovic
PF- Gooden, Varejao
C- Ilgauskus, Diop, Boumtje-Boumtje

They need some serious frontcourt depth but other than that this team looks pretty good.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

i really dont like the idea of gooden on the team. i have a feeling he will ruin chemistry when he is on the court. They wouldve been better off getting stromile swift, but thats jus my opinion.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll say it now. I think Varejao will start. Gooden will sit. AV will do the little things that Silas likes in addition to being able to do the bigger things that Gooden specializes in.

He's the better player of the two. Gooden's going to be an unhappy camper.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'll say it now. I think Varejao will start. Gooden will sit. AV will do the little things that Silas likes in addition to being able to do the bigger things that Gooden specializes in.
> 
> He's the better player of the two. Gooden's going to be an unhappy camper.


You might be right - but have you EVER seen Varejao play ???

I have numerous times ! Varejao is a nice roleplayer/6th man at best. He is very limited but will give you 110% effort. But he is no way near the talent of Drew Gooden or an even better player as Boozer.

The reason I might agree with you, that Varejao eventually might start, is due to Goodens head. But I believe Gooden will "get it" soon - he's still young and very talented.

Peace, Mike :yes:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> 
> The reason I might agree with you, that Varejao eventually might start, is due to Goodens head. But I believe Gooden will "get it" soon - he's still young and very talented.


I hope so. He's been traded three times now. He needs to make a fresh start and play within the team system. His contributions will be important to this team.

Did Silas say if most of Jackson's minutes will come at the 2 or 3? I always thought he would mainly play shooting guard in the NBA but maybe not with this team. Either way, I can't wait to see him play. You guys have a promising lineup.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> 
> 
> You might be right - but have you EVER seen Varejao play ???


A few times. I liked what I saw. And I like what I've heard from our brazillian friends.

And what I've seen of Gooden, tells me he doesn't have his head on right yet.

The Cavs did this deal for Verejao, not for Gooden. That's been kind of lost in all the hoopla.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

The Cavs did this deal for Verejao, not for Gooden. That's been kind of lost in all the hoopla. [/QUOTE]

Really ? I am somewhat surprised. Varejao never stroke me as being that talented. He cannot dominate in Europe so I don't think he can in the NBA. He is still learning and slowly getting better.

I could be wrong about Varejao and he's the next surprise 2nd round drafted PF á la Boozer. You never know  

To add just to your course : I called Gooden a very good poor mans Tim Duncan - Gooden has yet to prove that. But I still believe in Gooden. I also thought that those late 1st round drafting teams that overlooked Boozer were crazy ! And Boozer was even better than that !

Peace, Mike


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> The Cavs did this deal for Verejao, not for Gooden. That's been kind of lost in all the hoopla.


Really ? I am somewhat surprised. [/QUOTE]

Yep. Check it out, despite all the hubbub about this being a deal for Gooden, if you read the link for the story, on the Verejao thread posted...Paxson approached the Magic trying to get Verejao--but the Magic basically insisted that the Cavs take Gooden off their hands as well. He was a throw-in in the deal.

Yet he's treated like the major piece just because no one has seen Verejao play.

IMO Verejao has the tools to be a solid NBA player--better than Gooden. He's still young, but I think Silas will turn him into a helluva compliment for Lebron.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> I think the depth chart will be this:
> 
> ...


That indeed looks like a solid team...

Just 3 questions;

1- Why would McInnis start over Snow?
Eric is a steady hand, good defender and proven vet... What´s Jeff´s upperhand?

2- Is Steve Hunter gone? Was he traded?

3- How far do you think the Cavs coild go THIS season with that line-up?

Thanx


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that McInnis is likely to start as well. Mainly because he and the team played so well with him on the floor last year. However is Snow gives the team a better chance to win, he will be on the floor. In fact it is likely that they will even spend significant time playing together. 

Steven Hunter has not been released or traded. But, speculation is that he may be let go. I don't think this will happen until at least Silas gets a chance to work with him. 

I believe that the Cavs will be a playoff team, winning around 42-45 games. They should also be a handful for any team that they play in the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## stoxoz (Aug 3, 2004)

Now with Drew Gooden in the team they have a good starting forward... and Eric snow, so the lineup should be

PG. Eric Snow
SG. LeBron James
SF. Eric Williams/Luke Jackson
PF. Drew Gooden
C. Zydrunas Ilgauskas

Second lineup

PG. Jeff Mcinnis
SG. Dajuan Wagner
SF. Luke Jackson/Eric Williams/Ira Newble
PF. Desagana Diop/Steven Hunter
C. Steven Hunter/Desagana Diop

So, no the Cavaliers have almoust a perfect team...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I think that McInnis is likely to start as well. Mainly because he and the team played so well with him on the floor last year. However is Snow gives the team a better chance to win, he will be on the floor. In fact it is likely that they will even spend significant time playing together.
> 
> Steven Hunter has not been released or traded. But, speculation is that he may be let go. I don't think this will happen until at least Silas gets a chance to work with him.
> ...


Thanx :greatjob:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I fully expect Gooden to contribute big and be a starter. He was upset about being moved to SF in Memphis(he talked about that in his SLAM diary) and was stuck behind Howard in Orlando. I think that this is the right opportunity for him.

P.S. This is off topic, but does AV still look like Justin Guarini? Because that'd be very annoying to look at...


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i really dont think that the cavs will go far with this team especially with no BOOZER that was a really big blow right there b-cuz boozer was just developing in to one of the best power forwards in this league...the cavs do get drew gooden but drew gooden is just a ballhog with terrible defense(he has to realize that he's not the best player in anyone's team) ...and the cavs also get extremely overrated verajao ..whos just a rookie and wont have any primar effects on this team next season or even after...also eric snow is a agein player gettin older every day (he's headin into his 12th season already) in my mind he'll be slow next year..so that leaves lebron who will have a good season next year ...and z in my mind is really just a waist of bein that tall(they should trade him in my mind) .....well i rank the cavs between 9-12 seed in the east..and they'll win about 32-36 games next year...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> the cavs do get drew gooden but drew gooden is just a ballhog with terrible defense(he has to realize that he's not the best player in anyone's team)


As bad as Gooden's defense is, it is actually better than Boozer's and Cleveland actually improves in this area.



> ...and the cavs also get extremely overrated verajao ..whos just a rookie and wont have any primar effects on this team next season or even after...


I'm keeping the book open on Varejao. With the exception of some of our Brazilian members, the rest of us haven't seen enough of Varejao to make a real strong opinion either way on his promise as a player.



> also eric snow is a agein player gettin older every day (he's headin into his 12th season already) in my mind he'll be slow next year..


Beats having Kevin Ollie. Snow will produce far more than Ollie and Cleveland's PG play will improve as a result of stronger bench play.


----------

